# best bottle to feed baby goats



## kyla mire (Jun 1, 2015)

What is the best bottle to feed baby goats?
Right now I'm using a baby bottle I ordered some lamb bottles n nipples but won't b in until 2 weeks I need to get some sooner then 2 weeks I'm feeding 4 babies


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jun 3, 2015)

This is what I use for my kids; you could also possibly use a plastic coke or water bottle: http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Lamb-and-Kid-Feeding-Bottle.html

I really like the clear lamb nipples from Tractor supply; great for kids which are picky about the plasticy/ rubbery Pritchard nipples or that are started later in life on the bottle. http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/producers-pridereg;-pritchard-nipples-pack-of-2 

Hoegger also has a soft lamb nipple that I like.  http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Control-flow-Pop-Bottle-Nipple.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 8, 2015)

We use pop bottles and two types of nipples: for boer babies we use gray lambar nipples and for our little Nigerians we use pritchard nipples.


----------



## kyla mire (Jun 8, 2015)

K thanks I'm still waiting for mine to come in so for now it's baby bottles but I found a baby bottle nipple that's x cut n working great


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm using human bottles from Walmart.     Human nipples too, but the pop bottle nipples from Hoggers fit on them too. I am using both human and the pop bottle nipples.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Use human bottles for sure. My weaker kids usually have a hard time latching to the actual lamb and kid tops.


----------

